# Got router a week ago, these are my first impressions of it.



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Congrats, it's a great kit, just a bit expensive for me.
The plunge base is one of the best out there (same as the dewalt 6182) and dust collection works very well.

I hate spindle locks too. I'm not sure if you can with the 890, but I;d just get another wrench and use the two wrenches. I do it with all my routers.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I got the same one (but with the vac handle) a few months ago to backup my older Bosch. There's some things I like better on my old Bosch but others that I really like on the new PC. I actually like the spindle lock. The collets release the bit much easier than my old router. The depth stop is so-so and I miss the fine adjustment. I love the loose motor design which also works great with a lift (which is the main reason I got the new router). I hope it serves you well for many years.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*I don't know If I like how the motor locks into the base*

They *brake very easy* so be very careful with how you use it…

Use it vary sparingly…

It's a very handy feature til it brakes…


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a host of PC routers and love them all. Very functional and reliable with plenty of power.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought the same kit from Amazon a year ago. I've been using it all year in the plunge base and in the fixed base in my table and it's a great tool in both uses. I love the power and the smoothe start. When I wrote my review of it I had to address some of the complaints that I've read around the web about it and I've come the conclusion that many, if not most, of them are related to how the tool is being used and not build quality. With a little common sense and realistic expectations, this router will perform very well for a very long time.


----------

